# Is Singapore "That" Expensive?



## klikster

I have a website (not a forum) about expat retirement. Quite naturally, I have pages of content that address the benefits and caveats of many different countries. Some of those pages reference Singapore.

Today I got an email from a westerner in Singapore. Basically it was to offer me the opportunity of helping them sell houses in Thailand. Stuck near the end of the email was a "ps." that suggested:

"We live in Singapore, and I have difficulty understanding your positive position on Singapore as a retirement base. I do know some expat retirees here, but all are Sterling multi-millionaires. In my opinion, not an easy place if you are not in this segment."

So I'm wondering if the folks here have comments to the contrary .. "Sterling multi-millionaires" included.


----------



## synthia

Housing is expensive, and I don't think retirement visas are available unless you have a lot of money. It is much easier and cheaper to go to Thailand, Malaysia, or Indonesia. You can't even 'try it out' easily, as it is illegal to rent to anyone without a residency permit. Given how strictly laws are enforced, a landlord is going to ask for that permit first thing.


----------



## Havoline

Absolutely, the stance is clear, building Integrated Resorts, Luxurious condo districts costs tons of money. All these will be scrap from residents' money one way or another, just like any developed nation. So how are you gona retire comfortably without millions?


----------



## WrappingPaper

klikster said:


> I have a website (not a forum) about expat retirement. Quite naturally, I have pages of content that address the benefits and caveats of many different countries. Some of those pages reference Singapore.
> 
> Today I got an email from a westerner in Singapore. Basically it was to offer me the opportunity of helping them sell houses in Thailand. Stuck near the end of the email was a "ps." that suggested:
> 
> "We live in Singapore, and I have difficulty understanding your positive position on Singapore as a retirement base. I do know some expat retirees here, but all are Sterling multi-millionaires. In my opinion, not an easy place if you are not in this segment."
> 
> So I'm wondering if the folks here have comments to the contrary .. "Sterling multi-millionaires" included.


I've found Singapore to be ridiculously expensive, at least when compared to America. Groceries and clothes commonly cost 4 times as much or more for the exact same items. Some people will say stuff like, "everything is imported in Singapore." Yeah, imported from CHINA. China isn't that far away.


----------



## aliaman12

I am canadian relocated to sg , have two kids and living like a Singaporean, but still my expenses are touching $9 k
per month. I live in HDB but the ones which are in livable condition, you could find cheaper ones but they are 30- 40 years old with cockroaches running around and they still cost $2.5 k per month. 
For 4 room one I am paying $3k plus , for schooling in average Indian school it is another $3k/month. Singapore in dam expensive , I am moving back by the end of this month for good.


----------



## SimonC1972

WrappingPaper said:


> I've found Singapore to be ridiculously expensive, at least when compared to America. Groceries and clothes commonly cost 4 times as much or more for the exact same items. Some people will say stuff like, "everything is imported in Singapore." Yeah, imported from CHINA. China isn't that far away.



So des that mean stuff like Baby Wipes £1 here in UK for 1 Pack are four times as expensive So 8SGD? Does that go for everything? Can of Coke 6SGD? As an example...


----------



## SimonC1972

aliaman12 said:


> I am canadian relocated to sg , have two kids and living like a Singaporean, but still my expenses are touching $9 k
> per month. I live in HDB but the ones which are in livable condition, you could find cheaper ones but they are 30- 40 years old with cockroaches running around and they still cost $2.5 k per month.
> For 4 room one I am paying $3k plus , for schooling in average Indian school it is another $3k/month. Singapore in dam expensive , I am moving back by the end of this month for good.


You're getting me worried now..

I have almost 3 yr old and almost 10yr old and want 3 beds min with pool (any location)

How much will that set me back p/m? (No cockroaches wanted though)


----------



## BBCWatcher

SimonC1972 said:


> So des that mean stuff like Baby Wipes £1 here in UK for 1 Pack are four times as expensive So 8SGD?


No, with the possible exception of a specific U.K. _brand_ of baby wipes imported to Singapore and purchased at a high-end baby boutique. In other words, if you want to live _exactly_ as you do in the U.K. and have someone fly everything in, sure, it'll be more expensive.



> Does that go for everything? Can of Coke 6SGD? As an example...


No, a can of Coca-Cola purchased anywhere outside an expensive bar is not anywhere near SGD6. If you want to drink...I don't know, Pimm's?...something very specific to the U.K. which has to be imported and which is quite specialist, sure, that'll be more expensive.

Yes, housing is expensive. Stipulated. More expensive than Tokyo, London, Moscow, Hong Kong, or Manhattan? Maybe not. It's a densely populated highly developed city-state, so it's not a great surprise housing is expensive. If you try to replicate the housing you had in a much less expensive place in Singapore that'll be expensive.

If you want to get an idea of supermarket prices you can visit Fairprice's online site. At this instant a 6-pack of 330 ml cans of Coca-Cola is SGD4.10 (just over 68 cents per can), with lower prices for larger quantities. A package of Fairprice baby wipes, 200 count, is SGD4.95.


----------



## loretz

I'm working as part time in Sg though I'm a permanent resident here and most of my clients are expats from Australia, UK and one of them living in East Coast Rd she said her monthly rental is 3,600 up and down part with 2 small bedroom and mini pool inside her apt. I asked her how she compared life in Sg compared to other country that she lived also and she said that it's quite expensive in Sg..


----------



## beppi

DanisLim said:


> Housing is expensive but if you can hire an agent so you can find the affordable home here


I disagree: Property agents in Singapore are of limited use (especially given their high fees), with many bad apples among them, and the really good deals are not available from them. Do your own legwork and allow a bit more time for doing the search yourself - you won't regret it later!


----------



## simonsays

as per last count, unless you are a Citizen here, retiring is not a good idea, with almost all subsidies for non Citizens being progressively dismantled.... 

you need a million in the bank + own an apartment, to retire with some peace ..  

rent on retirement ? forget it ..


----------



## BBCWatcher

ecureilx said:


> rent on retirement ? forget it ..


That doesn't make sense to me for at least a few reasons. The first is that if you're not a citizen retiring in Singapore doesn't necessarily mean you'll have the right to stay in Singapore. Thus if you own property in Singapore you might have to sell it anyway.

The second reason is that a lot of retirees receive periodic income such as Social Security, pensions, and annuities. Those monthly income streams can be a better fit for rental payments, with any wealth generating income.

Third, even if you're concerned about variability in rental costs, that's really pointing to a general issue about dealing with inflation in retirement. If you're concerned about inflation then deal with that directly and broadly. For example, an annuity with cost of living adjustments might make sense as an investment.

Fourth, there are people with sufficient wealth to absorb any/all risks in rental cost variations.

Fifth, real property in Singapore is probably easier for creditors to grab than offshore wealth. If you accumulate unpaid medical bills in Singapore, for example, you're probably going to lose any home you have in Singapore.

Anyway, maybe buying a residential property for retirement in Singapore makes sense, but I don't agree with generalized advice along those lines. There are many circumstances when those retiring in Singapore should not buy a home in Singapore.


----------



## beppi

(I replied to a SPAMmer, who was removed - thus my post didn't make sense any more. Why isn't there a "Delete" button?)


----------



## deanclark

I'm also agreed. Housing is expensive. Hire good and genuine agent and consult once with layer. Be cool....


----------



## beppi

Please read my comment above regarding property agents: They are a completely unnecessary expense in most cases, and a pain in the a*** in many!


----------



## AnheuserBusch

USD150,000 for a Toyota Camry. Welcome to Singapore


----------



## BBCWatcher

I have no idea why so many people are bothered by the cost of acquiring and operating a private automobile in Singapore. Take the strong hint: don't. It's Singapore. You know, a densely settled city-state with every form of convenient, smooth running, affordable public transportation including taxis. You can also get practically anything you want delivered, and it's easy to choose residential locations with every convenience only a short walk away.

Snowmobiles are expensive to acquire and to operate in Tahiti, and decent sushi is expensive in Uganda. So what? Don't buy those products in those places, or don't live in those places. Singapore is simply not a place for low cost private automobile ownership.


----------



## deanclark

BBCWatcher said:


> I have no idea why so many people are bothered by the cost of acquiring and operating a private automobile in Singapore. Take the strong hint: don't. It's Singapore. You know, a densely settled city-state with every form of convenient, smooth running, affordable public transportation including taxis. You can also get practically anything you want delivered, and it's easy to choose residential locations with every convenience only a short walk away.
> 
> Snowmobiles are expensive to acquire and to operate in Tahiti, and decent sushi is expensive in Uganda. So what? Don't buy those products in those places, or don't live in those places. Singapore is simply not a place for low cost private automobile ownership.


Ohh good info you have given. This is informative. Thanks


----------

